# So.... you want extremes?



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is where my wife and I spent the day 2 weeks ago today (Oct 16):











Note all the crowds on the beach... this is the most people we have ever seen there. I know that others come here because we have seen footprints, but that's all. This is 15 miles from where we are building our beach cottage in the Bahamas.


Then...... here is where I'm spending today :dunno: (Oct 30):










Looks like the golf season is officially over.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful piece of property:thumbsup:, but I played golf today 40f


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice pics Rick you could play a round with your sand wedge.... I think your done for the year.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> nice pics Rick you could play a round with your sand wedge.... I think your done for the year.


Luke: you'd be surprised at the weather change in Ricks area. today snow tomorrow he's mowing grass. but yes the season has slowed down for now. today my temps are reaching 50F yesterday against the wife's and doctor's orders I played 9 holes in 40f temps felt like 25f. it felt good swinging the club. I was tired at the 6th hole on. couldn't putt worth a damn.

Rick when do you start building on your property?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> nice pics Rick you could play a round with your sand wedge.... I think your done for the year.


It's supposed to be in the high 50's for the next week.... the snow is already going fast. I should be playing again by Wednesday at the latest... :headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Gee that is a quick turn around are you sure you dont live in Melbourne??? our weather changes that quick apart from we don't really get snow. It's just cold one minute hot the next and then raining after that on some days.

Bob you need to take care of yourself we don't want you falling over on the course by yourself and then turning into a snow man. Who would we pick on then?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bob you need to take care of yourself we don't want you falling over on the course by yourself and then turning into a snow man. Who would we pick on then?


I'm just doing one hole at a time:laugh: Besides I think Rick would be lost without my intelligent thought provoking questions and you my young friend look at the intellectual growth you made in quips, jabs, insults and comebacks. You'd be lost on the forum. Upnorth is a good canidate to replace me.:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh ok yes Up North gets my vote. Go on bob go play 18 holes I dare you....:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> oh ok yes Up North gets my vote. Go on bob go play 18 holes I dare you....:cheeky4:


I'll take that dare...I'm playing next weekend:headbang: I'll have a battery and jumper cables in-case


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> I'm just doing one hole at a time:laugh: Besides I think Rick would be lost without my intelligent thought provoking questions and you my young friend look at the intellectual growth you made in quips, jabs, insults and comebacks. You'd be lost on the forum. Upnorth is a good canidate to replace me.:cheeky4:


You better not be going anywhere cause nobody could fill those big shoes, and you best be listening to your Doc so we can keep you around here for while. As matter of fact, I think you should let us know who your Doctor is so we can contact him and let him know how important you are here. 

Besides...you and Surtees are the only guys I know that needs to yell FOUR!!! on a 3 foot putt. I'd be lost without either one of ya.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> You better not be going anywhere cause nobody could fill those big shoes, and you best be listening to your Doc so we can keep you around here for while. As matter of fact, I think you should let us know who your Doctor is so we can contact him and let him know how important you are here.
> 
> Besides...you and Surtees are the only guys I know that needs to yell FOUR!!! on a 3 foot putt. I'd be lost without either one of ya.
> 
> Buck


Luke: has Buck been watching you play golf on Google Earth? I know he not talking about me, I yell four on 6 footers

Three more weeks and hopfully I'll be stronger to play, this really sucks being on a leash. I'll be around I've got ^hit to do


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Up North said:


> You better not be going anywhere cause nobody could fill those big shoes, and you best be listening to your Doc so we can keep you around here for while. As matter of fact, I think you should let us know who your Doctor is so we can contact him and let him know how important you are here.
> 
> Besides...you and Surtees are the only guys I know that needs to yell FOUR!!! on a 3 foot putt. I'd be lost without either one of ya.
> 
> Buck


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZiiiinnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg nice one Buck. Bobs pretty cheap his doctor is prob Dr. Nick off the simpsons. I always wondered why everyone watches everyone of my shots...:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Rick, if I sent you a picture of my crabgrass in nice sunshine, would that ge a good enough compromise?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZiiiinnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg nice one Buck. Bobs pretty cheap his doctor is prob Dr. Nick off the simpsons. I always wondered why everyone watches everyone of my shots...:dunno:


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZiiiinnnnnnnnnnggggggg...is this the sound of your putter...huuuummm Wilson huh; must be a clone:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Wilsson is spelt with 2 s's isn't it????

Rick did you get in a round?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Get in a round? Where? Not here... still watching the snow melt. By the end of the week though it should be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh you must be looking forward to that.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> Get in a round? Where? Not here... still watching the snow melt. By the end of the week though it should be good to go. :thumbsup:


That's just as bad as watching paint dry


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm going to run by the golf course this morning and see how the melt off is going there and talk to the folks. When you both work and play at the course, staying away for more than a week is difficult. Like a drug addiction... I got to go and get my fix. I played 8 days ago, and haven't been by since... starting to get the shakes. :laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I understand your pain and withdrawl symptoms. Hi I'm Bob and I'm a Golfaholic


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> When you both work and play at the course, staying away for more than a week is difficult


I can imagine. I'm trying to find work, at least temporary work, at Edwin Watts, Golfsmith, or if I move to Raleigh, Golf Galaxy too. Friends all say, "but you'll have to work weekends..." and I don't care because it just seems like so much fun.

I could probably latch on to some work at the course near me... maybe $8 per hour, but my wife would have a fit because she would be scared I might enjoy being around the place too much and not go find something proper.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> I'm going to run by the golf course this morning and see how the melt off is going there and talk to the folks. When you both work and play at the course, staying away for more than a week is difficult. Like a drug addiction... I got to go and get my fix. I played 8 days ago, and haven't been by since... starting to get the shakes. :laugh:


Rick, get your bermuda shorts off and put some flannel lined pants on. It's the snow & cold air giving ya the shakes. Silly guy.

Buck


----------



## clover (Oct 30, 2009)

so beautiful and romantic place!!


----------

